# When Celebs let it go!



## bbwbelover (Jun 15, 2011)

Who's your favourite celebrity that's failed at staying stereotypically skinny and ballooned to normal proportions?

Mine at the moment is Claire Richards aka Claire from Steps, a late 90's early 00's pop group from the UK.

Check out her latest figure.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2003284/Ex-Steps-singer-Claire-Richards-bares-admits-putting-2st.html

Hope you can all get this where you are.

My other faves are Kelly Clarkson, and I quite enjoyed when Britney Spears let herself go for a bit.

Edit - Oh BTW, what's yours?


----------



## BigFA (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice to see that Claire is trying to celebrate her new Size 16 shape. She looks great. These are oldie but goodie celebrities but Nancy Wilson, the lead singer of Heart, really packed on the pounds over the years and looks better than ever now. Also, I love it when Kirstie Alley fattens up and the way she looked in the comedy series "Fat Actress" which spoofed her weight gain. She lost weight for a "Weight Watchers" endorsement, then gains it back again. She is incredibly hot when she is heavy. And of course who can forget Anna Nicole Smith, who passed away a few years ago. She was the ultimate voluptous big, beautiful blonde, when she gained weight. I still remember her great photos splitting the seams on a skin tight, low cut red dress. :wubu:


----------



## infinity57401 (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh there are so many, I remember for a while I paid attention to Raven Symone because she was definitely a bigger girl when she had her show on Disney Channel. Um Kesha had some pics taken not too long ago and people thought she put on some weight but it's hard to say if it was photoshopped or not, either case she looks great. Britney Spears when she put on weight she never really did lose all of it so she's definitely a curvier celebrity. Jessica Simpson and Kelly Clarkson are both in the same boat, practically yo-yo in the weight category. I could go on and on but man there's always at least one celebrity per week that has put on weight.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jun 15, 2011)

BigFA said:


> Nice to see that Claire is trying to celebrate her new Size 16 shape. She looks great. These are oldie but goodie celebrities but Nancy Wilson, the lead singer of Heart, really packed on the pounds over the years and looks better than ever now. Also, I love it when Kirstie Alley fattens up and the way she looked in the comedy series "Fat Actress" which spoofed her weight gain. She lost weight for a "Weight Watchers" endorsement, then gains it back again. She is incredibly hot when she is heavy. And of course who can forget Anna Nicole Smith, who passed away a few years ago. She was the ultimate voluptous big, beautiful blonde, when she gained weight. I still remember her great photos splitting the seams on a skin tight, low cut red dress. :wubu:



That would be Ann Wilson. Nancy, who did sing lead on These Dreams, is the guitarist, married Cameron Crowe and remains fairly slender.


----------



## agouderia (Jun 15, 2011)

BigFA said:


> Nice to see that Claire is trying to celebrate her new Size 16 shape. She looks great.



Yes, she does look great.

But as a clarification: they're talking about a UK size 16 -meaning a US size 10-12. That only qualifies as "chubby" if your point of reference is 'celebrity stick thin', which she probably was before. What she has now and in that picture is a totally normal weight for a grown woman, especially if she recently had two children.

This is exactly the kind of media coverage that leads to completely skewed perceptions of what a normal female body should look like and has 80% of all women feeling 'fat = unattractive' because they wear more than a size UK 10/US 6!


----------



## BigFA (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you Diana. You are correct. It was Ann Wilson.


----------



## bbwbelover (Jun 15, 2011)

agouderia said:


> Yes, she does look great.
> 
> But as a clarification: they're talking about a UK size 16 -meaning a US size 10-12. That only qualifies as "chubby" if your point of reference is 'celebrity stick thin', which she probably was before. What she has now and in that picture is a totally normal weight for a grown woman, especially if she recently had two children.
> 
> This is exactly the kind of media coverage that leads to completely skewed perceptions of what a normal female body should look like and has 80% of all women feeling 'fat = unattractive' because they wear more than a size UK 10/US 6!



Ok, it's not really fat by dimensions standards, but it's refreshing to see a relatively active celebrity embracing the size they are, rather than trying to starve themselves to look 'amazing'.


----------



## bobsjers (Jun 16, 2011)

Famous people gain weight, and for a short time embrace it. By the time they get to be a roll model for larger women, they denouce their weight. Usually supported by a diet company. When the diet fails, they usually hide somewhere. I can no longer admire any larger famous women, because eventually they will denouce it. I really can't think of any large women who continues to be a roll model. Even Camryn Manheim, who won an emmy and said "this is for all the fat people," (or something like that) has quietly temporarily lost weight. How many diets has Oprah been on, since she went on national TV and said she would never diet again?


----------



## BigFA (Jun 17, 2011)

Your right. Almost all famous celebs go back and forth on the diet rollar coaster. The one actress who I can think of who did not is Delta Burke. She gained weight during a TV series she was on a decade ago, then went public with the fact that her husband, actor Harold Rainey, liked her big and voluptuous. She even started a line of plus size women's clothing and got a lot of publicity for it. Since I have not seen a picture of her in years, she too may have fallen off the plus-size wagon, but I wonder. Hopefully, she is bigger and more beautiful then ever.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jun 23, 2011)

*Khloe Kardashian-Odom*


----------



## LalaCity (Jun 27, 2011)

Well-fed K-Fed --


----------



## runningsoft (Sep 29, 2012)

Lady Gaga - that's all I'm saying. She's gorgeous now


----------



## Imp (Oct 3, 2012)

Anita Ekberg. Best ever!


----------



## GooberDude737 (Jan 9, 2013)

I really liked how much Jessica Simpson gained, she was sued by weightwatchers to lose it even because she decided to keep it. i'm hoping this second pregnancy causes her to gain more and she won't re-sign with weightwatchers


----------



## BigFA (Jan 9, 2013)

Agree! Jessica Simpson looked so hot at her heaviest. Just perfect!:wubu:


----------



## melinda333 (Jan 19, 2013)

Does it have to be female? Does it have to be skinny first? If not, Kevin James is a hottie.


----------



## GordoNegro (Jan 23, 2013)

bobsjers said:


> Famous people gain weight, and for a short time embrace it. By the time they get to be a roll model for larger women, they denouce their weight. Usually supported by a diet company. When the diet fails, they usually hide somewhere. I can no longer admire any larger famous women, because eventually they will denouce it. I really can't think of any large women who continues to be a roll model. Even Camryn Manheim, who won an emmy and said "this is for all the fat people," (or something like that) has quietly temporarily lost weight. How many diets has Oprah been on, since she went on national TV and said she would never diet again?



That is very true and a sad roller-coaster that does happen.
I am hoping Gabrielle Sidibe from 'Precious' doesn't follow suit, though if the best roles she is being offerred is from 'Tower Heist' and 'The Big C'; then deep down I cannot blame or fault her for following suit.


----------

